# Yard Machine Y28



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'M TRYING TO FIX A WEED TRIMMER _Y28 _MADE BY YARD MACHINE,MTD.

THE CARB (PART# 753-04408) HAS NO ADJUSTABLE SCREWS FOR THE LOW AND HIGH SPEED:freak:. HOW DO I ADJUST-IT?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Many newer units have non adjustable carburetors. They are set at the factory and cannot be changed. New EPA regulations prohibit changing the settings on these carburetors. The only thing you can do to these carburetors is clean them out and if they still will not work, then it's time to replace the carburetor or the entire unit.


----------

